
Webviews on the Rise and the Challenge of Testing Them - martin_tipgain
http://blog.testmunk.com/how-to-test-webviews-calabash/
======
Zigurd
Webviews are fine for displaying arbitrary content with arbitrary formatting.
If your backend is an e-commerce catalog or CMS, then cool. If that's not your
use case, ask yourself if using Webviews is just being lackadaisical. For
example, a Web-oriented developer not wanting to use native layouts.

------
coldcode
In iOS9 there is a new Safari web view which is much more like mobile Safari
than the old web view.

------
SimeVidas
No mention of Safari View Controller and Chrome Custom Tabs?

